# New baby pygmy!!!



## goatgirl9716 (Jun 22, 2013)

Please help me name this adorable little boy! Usually they have names by the second or third day but he is almost 3 weeks now and I still haven't found the perfect name for him  I hope you guys can help me out lol! And preferably a name that would be cute with the name Jellybean (that's his mom's name)


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

You could name him gumdrop ...


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Lollipop
Springy
Soda Pop
Flop
Jelly Belly


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Jolly, for jolly rancher.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Oreo! He's black and white


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I agree with Jelly Belly, its super cute because he came out of Jelly' s Belly: haha:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Licorice! And call him Rich


----------



## goatgirl9716 (Jun 22, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the great name suggestions


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

jujube
nib


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

he's so cute! i'd have to cuddle him ALL DAY!

Root Beer Float
Tootsie Pop


----------

